# Builders Merchants



## Guest

Builders Merchants, I'm looking for a large Builders Merchant in the Pombal/Serta/Tomar triangle for a supply of sand, aggregate, cement, blocks, timber etc. Any leads?


----------



## canoeman

Don't know your area in enough detail but my experience every large village or town has at least a couple or more, but timber generally from a woodyard rather than builders merchant.
You'll find they range from do everything to being more specialist.

If no one on here replies go and ask in your local cafe or try search similar to this link 
yellowpages.pt - Tomar&


----------



## jerryceltner

coleio said:


> Builders Merchants, I'm looking for a large Builders Merchant in the Pombal/Serta/Tomar triangle for a supply of sand, aggregate, cement, blocks, timber etc. Any leads?


There is a large builders merchants on the outskirts of Tomar. It is on the IC3 side along the N110. If you come in from the IC3 at the junction for Santa Cita, Castelo de Bode and head for Tomar it is about 4Km on the right hand side near some traffic lights. It is called Marante. Hope spelling correct. 

They sell sand, cement, 5/6 different grades of gravel, tiles, blocks, timber, brick BBQ, stones etc, etc. They have their own delivery trucks and usually you can negotiate a 20/25% discount on bigger orders. They also do sanitary ware and paint.

I have used them for gravel and stones for my garden while a friend is using them at the moment to do a complete makeover of his house. 

The person that built our house uses this company all the time and he is a constructor with at the moment 8 houses up for sale.

I hope this helps,

Jerry


----------

